# New Forum is Up - Word of the Day



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, I've finally hacked together a format for the Word of the Day activity, with a great deal of help from Matrix.  It is a seperate forum listed under GAMES.  I will present a word a day in a new thread.  The challenge is to have folks respond by using it in a sentence.  It can be as simple as that.

However, this forum can also provide an opportunity for posters to help others learn English by providing definitions and demonstrating different forms of the word.  This added information is _optional_.

There is a sticky post showing the requested format.  More details are included if you continue to read.  I suggest that you do.

We are going to try this structure and see how it goes.  If you have comments or concerns about the way it works, please feel free to contact me via the private conversation link.  If I can't help, I'll refer it to Matrix.

The first word of the day is now posted.  I look forward to seeing your creative responses!


----------

